# So Excited



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

WOOT WOOT!!! I can't wait to see some piccies!!! I am so excited and jealous of you two!!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

lol watch out world! 

oh and Sean will be there to be our paparazzi lol!


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Sadness, KCHFuller's horse was lame so she couldn't come show, but she came and watched anyways. Still excited because both her horses will be moving to our barn tomorrow 


Anyways here are some pics, 










Extended Trot lol




























And here are some pics of the girl who sometimes rides him, riding Carlos at her first show.




























She had to scratch her last classes because she got frightened and wouldn't let go of his face, making him really mad. She got a 1st in her Rookie Eq and a 6th in the WTC Eq.

I was 18+ Reserve Champion (2 1sts, 3 2nds, 1 4th and 1 5th)










Next show is May 22nd and hopefully KCHFuller will be able to ride in that one!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

crossing my fingers


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

aaahhhhh That's this weekend!!! get pics!! Glenn Fair this Sunday for me and PBritton is showing at the PCR show saterday. I'm skipping the last CSHA Region 2 show because really what would I prove beating a 17yr old lol, now this isn't to say she isn't a fab rider she is it's just a lot of judges prefer the slower stock type horses here lol.


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

Good luck, hon! You gonna kick booty!

Can't wait to bring Mr. Bips to your barn!! Fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

